# has Gaunt and Cain ever met each other



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

have Ibram Gaunt and Ciaphas Cain ever meet each other, if they have... do they like each other? do they dislike each other.

just wondering if they ever met


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Are you kidding me? Are you trying to make the most stupid topics in a row?

No, they haven't.

Gaunt was born ~730. Cain wasn't born until ~900.

It's very unlikely that Gaunt would 1. Live to retirement (the way he was going) 2. Accept the sort of juvenant treatment to allow him to live that long.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well considering they are operating on opposite ends of the galaxy as well as created and written by two separate authors, I'm going to say no. As to whether or not they'd like each if they met, it's really rather subjective. Gaunt is a straightforward, honorable man who cares more for his men and doing his duty then accolades while Cain is a roguish, Han Solo-type that somehow ended up a Commissar and as much a hero as Gaunt despite his desires to stay as far from the fighting as humanly possible. I could see possibilities where they'd hate each other, like each other, respect each other and everything inbetween.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Well considering they are operating on opposite ends of the galaxy as well as created and written by two separate authors, I'm going to say no. As to whether or not they'd like each if they met, it's really rather subjective. Gaunt is a straightforward, honorable man who cares more for his men and doing his duty then accolades while Cain is a roguish, Han Solo-type that somehow ended up a Commissar and as much a hero as Gaunt despite his desires to stay as far from the fighting as humanly possible. I could see possibilities where they'd hate each other, like each other, respect each other and everything inbetween.


I have a feeling that Gaunt would like Cain if they ever met.

As Amberly wrote, Cain is often his own harshest critic. He says he fights for himself, but really, when push comes to shove he's there pushing back twice as hard as the next guy. Plus Cain isn't a commissar to throw away his troops, and I'd imagine that'd win a lot of brownie points with Gaunt.

Gaunt would probably pick up on the subterranean virtues. 

I mean, Gaunt gets along with Blenner well enough and Cain is like Blenner minus the whole being a war hero thing, too.

Though with the developments in _Salvation's Reach_ I can imagine Blenner is going to get at least one moment to prove himself. Here's hoping he doesn't get himself killed while doing it.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

They're both terrible commissars. They'd love each other.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

And to be perfectly clear--terrible in their role of Commissar, being extremely hesitant to shoot their men to steel their backbones. It's just something that almost never comes up. Not terrible as characters or people. In fact, not terrible enough as people.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> And to be perfectly clear--terrible in their role of Commissar, being extremely hesitant to shoot their men to steel their backbones. It's just something that almost never comes up. Not terrible as characters or people. In fact, not terrible enough as people.


They've both have gotten their men to continue to fight cohesively in the face of certain death. 

Both have rallied men before, during, and after a battle.

Sounds like they did their jobs pretty well.


----------



## Matheau (Nov 30, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> And to be perfectly clear--terrible in their role of Commissar, being extremely hesitant to shoot their men to steel their backbones.


Except Cain and Gaunt have two of the most highly motivated units in the fluff. Shooting their men to "steel their backbones" is something done with low morale units that are about to turn in run.

That's like saying an Inquisitor is terrible because they don't declare "Exterminatus" on a planet because they found one Chaos follower. It's an extreme measure done in one situation. Most Commissars don't sit there shooting at their own men at all times. Cain even says what happens to the Commissars that do that, namely they "accidentally" get killed by friendly fire.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Gaunt has actually executed some people when the situation has come up.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> Gaunt has actually executed some people when the situation has come up.


So has Cain.


----------

